# Is it my imagination, or is the forum exceptionally quiet these days???



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems that everybody must be off holidaying. The board seems very quiet to me.---anybody else find that??---Brian


----------



## Florian (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Brian

Thats the summer slump ;D

noticeable in all the boards; it isn't that bad here... 

Florian


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely summer Brian... I've got loads of car shows to hit and holidays to take myself.... was in my shop last night for the first time in ages!!! 
Just the way it is.... I have spent a few evenings planning some of the stylings and doing the minor re-sizing (metric re-working) on my next attempt ;D 


It'll all pick up again after September me thinks 




Ralph.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 4, 2008)

The posting may have slowed a bit because of busy summer schedules.

However, July 2008 happened to set a new record for traffic for HMEM.
We received _*2.58 Million*_ hits for the month.

That's incentive enough to keep _me_ working at it. 

Rick


----------



## zeusrekning (Aug 4, 2008)

I start to feel bad b/c I don't have enough time for HMEM. I have been covered up with work and summer activites myself.
Tim


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 4, 2008)

Brian,

You will also find it goes a little quieter in deepest winter. The lads are basically frozen out of their shops. So you tend to get a bit more technical talk and discussions rather than engine building, just like at the moment. Maybe a few are being burned out of their shops, as well as being on holiday.

John


----------



## ksouers (Aug 4, 2008)

I can tell you it's just way too friggin' hot to spend any time in my shop! Temp today was 97F (36C). Had a couple nice days for the weekend but spent that doing honey-do's and yard work.

Tomorrow is expected to be a repeat of today, 'cept with thunderstorms and possible tornadoes, then it's supposed to cool down. Maybe I can hit the shop by Wednesday.


----------



## tel (Aug 6, 2008)

Send it on down Kevin - hasn't got above 5°C here all week, and down to -10°C


----------



## malcolmt (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps we could all spare a thought for my step son and his colleagues in Iraq where it's 58c in the shade and next month it could get to 70c. whatever your political views are they have to keep working. 

Malcolm


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 6, 2008)

Malcolm,

I hate talking about weaponry and warfare, due to my previous experience with it. But in this case I will close my ears and eyes.

My heart goes out to your stepson and friends. I lived and worked very close to that part of the world for a year, and know what is like to carry out duties such as theirs, in such adverse conditions, and doing such a thankless job.

We were lucky, we only had to deal with a few insurgents, who were armed with old WW2 weapons and Arabian muskets, a turkey shoot really, but still a formidable enemy, who could disappear as quickly as they appeared. 

I would hate to think what it is like in their conditions, up against a well trained fanatical enemy, that are armed with some of the most sophisticated weapons available, and yet they are still trying to carry on life as normal as possible, attempting to assist the peoples of the local area. The strain must be intense.

They really do need all the support we can give them.

John


----------



## malcolmt (Aug 6, 2008)

John
Thank you for those kind words. I have no intention of starting off a political or righteous debate. Whatever the reasons, They are there, He has a loving mother, brother and other relations all thinking of him and his pals. It makes me realise how lucky we are.

Best wishes

Malcolm


----------



## bentprop (Aug 8, 2008)

Perhaps it has been a bit quieter.Today was the first time i've been to the shop to actually do something for about a month.it's been cold,wet,and all around miserable down here.
Roll on summer!
Hans


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 8, 2008)

Bentprop--Its been a cool wet miserable summer over on this side of the globe. (Canada)


----------



## Bernd (Aug 8, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Bentprop--Its been a cool wet miserable summer over on this side of the globe. (Canada)



Hey Brian - will you quit sending that cold weather down here to New York. It's raining right now. Later this afternoon me and the wife are heading to our camp in the 1000 Islands for a week of vacation. Weather don't look to "hot" for the week. She had planned on getting rid of a few tan lines.   Can't do that if Canada keeps sending in the rain. (running, ducking and :big: )

See you guys in a week.

Bernd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 8, 2008)

Bernd--Yah, know what you mean--Boldt Castle is no fun in the rain!! I do however find that rather interesting---"getting rid of some tan lines"---Its legal here in ontario!!!


----------



## Bernd (Aug 18, 2008)

Well we got back this Sunday. What a week. Seemed like it rained every day for a couple of hours. The wife now has "rain lines" instead of tan lines. Oh and it's legal here too, if you don't get caught.  

Took a couple to tour Singer Castle. Got soaked coming back. My pontoon boat doesn't have curtains. We should have taken soap and wash cloths.  I hate cold showers.  It was a first and ,belive it or not, lots of fun.

Had lots of fun. Saw the USA Poker Run and saw the new "My Way". Boy what a boat that is. I think he was doing about 100 mph (161 kmh). A build of his boat can be found at http://www.turbinemarine.com/project_48_OL_tomlinson.html Very impressive.

Now back to some serious modeling. ;D :big: :big:

Regards,
Bernd


----------

